# Zootopia Review: Brief, Non-Spoilers Perspective



## Ry-U (Feb 23, 2016)

I got to review the whole movie, and overall I give the movie and 8/10; it's fairly original and unique amongst other Disney cartoons. It's pretty harmless, light-hearted, and appeals more to the adult crowd than the kiddie playground; not your typical Disney movie.

Maybe this will open doors to movies meant for a mature audience? If this goes well, it actually might.


----------

